# Anyone interested in a fabric trade?



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The idea would be to list the fabrics you have available for trade and also list the fabrics (theme, color, etc) you are looking for. I have already pm'ed Karen and gotten permission. Think of it as a barter board for fabric only. 

I currently am looking for autumn or halloween fabrics and I will be listing the fabrics I have available for trade. I am still sifting through my totes of fabrics


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

I'm game! I have a stack of Halloween fabrics I'd be willing to give up in trade for ones in shades of brown...say, to paper piece a bear for a friends quilt


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Alright, RJ, I will be looking for browns this afternoon!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Okay Rubyjane (and anyone else who is interested!) here are some browns and sorta bearish fabrics I found on quick dig through my stash:

Fabric #1- 34"x20"
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/PA050030.jpg


Fabric #2- .5yd 
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/PA050031.jpg

Fabric #3- .5yd
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/PA050032.jpg

Fabric #4- .5yd
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/PA050033.jpg

Fabric #5- 1 yd *TRADED* 
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/PA050034.jpg

Fabric #6- .5yd
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/PA050035.jpg

Fabric #7- .25yd *TRADED* 
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/PA050037.jpg

Fabric #8- .5yd
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/PA050038.jpg

Fabric #9- .5yd
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/PA050039.jpg

These fabrics have not yet been washed and ironed although I will be happy to do that for whichever ones you choose. They come from a smoke free, pet free home and they are all 100% cotton.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Rk, If you don't have someone already for #5, I would like to swap for that one. I don't have the holiday prints you are asking for tho, will look for autumn tones but is there something else you might need?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Liese,
I am also looking for some bright fabrics too. Something to go along with the fabrics in this pic:

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/rkintn37/PA060020.jpg

Please note the above fabrics are NOT available for trade

If you don't have any of those available for trade then let me know what you do have and we'll see if we can work something out


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

Does anyone have fabric in a brick pattern?

I am in need of it and will be willing to work something out. Darcy


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Bump


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey Rk,, I am intrested in #7. I have alot of fabric that my DH Aunt gave me (from when she sewed for her daughter) and I also have some "baby" fabrics, I will also have to look thru what else I have. 

THis is a good idea. I am trying to find some good FLannel fabrics to make my girls some lap blankee's this year. 

PS. I see your near me !! I am in West KY ( you probably pass me to go to Paducah!)


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Cool, giraffe baby! I also have some kid flannel if you are interested I could probably get some pics up later tonight or tomorrow. Just let me know. Holiday fabrics and bright stuff is what is on my wish list right now, but truthfully I would probably trade for just about anything 

West KY, huh? No kidding! I am only an hour from Paducah...just a stone's throw from the KY line lol


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I have taken photos and in the process of UPLOADING them to my site ! I will measure them after that too!  I have some AWESOME fall and soem pretty bright weird ones ( look like 6x6 squares) But i will post! 


I am in Eddyville and 42 miles from Paducah and 110 from Nashville!)


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I know exactly where Eddyville is! I am south of Paducah, closer to Fulton, KY. I have been up to the water park there in Eddyville though


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Here is the link for my fabrics ( and sizes) I am on the look for flannels (girls) and for fabrics to make aprons for them also!


http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m298/GiraffeWoman2/Fabric/


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Liese--your USPS confirmation number is 420273159101785091401300850668
giraffe baby--your USPS conf. number is 420420389101150134711995004377

I hope you guys enjoy your fabric!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I also sent yours out today, i didnt have enough to do a confirm.. But it went out first class  THANKS!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

giraffe_baby said:


> I also sent yours out today, i didnt have enough to do a confirm.. But it went out first class  THANKS!



I got it! Thanks so much it will really help with the wall hanging for my grandmother.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Is anyone looking for fake fur? I have several pieces and colors I would trade for quilt cottons or flannels or fleeces of any colors. If interested, I will take pictures and post them tomorrow. Marilyn


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

WOW that was quick, i didnt get mine today!! LOL funny how that works huh! Were the colors ok? i know the camera shots didnt do them justice!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Patches said:


> Is anyone looking for fake fur? I have several pieces and colors I would trade for quilt cottons or flannels or fleeces of any colors. If interested, I will take pictures and post them tomorrow. Marilyn



DO you have any Giraffe or Elephant?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

giraffe_baby said:


> WOW that was quick, i didnt get mine today!! LOL funny how that works huh! Were the colors ok? i know the camera shots didnt do them justice!



The colors were great! Those reds are gonna make beautiful hearts! I can't believe you haven't gotten yours yet and I sent it priority! I just checked the tracking number and apparently my PO didn't scan it in which is annoying. Hopefully you will get it tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Just checked it, I should get it today!


GOT IT TY!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

giraffe_baby said:


> Just checked it, I should get it today!
> 
> 
> GOT IT TY!



Cool!


Liese, I got your trade today! Thanks so much! Have you gotten your fabric yet?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Patches said:


> Is anyone looking for fake fur? I have several pieces and colors I would trade for quilt cottons or flannels or fleeces of any colors. If interested, I will take pictures and post them tomorrow. Marilyn



What kind do you have and how big are the pieces? I would love to see some pics if you have any way of posting them


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Rhonda, the fabric came today, everything is fine and I hope you enjoy the soap.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I am interested. I will get all my stuff out and see what I have. Have never done this before so please info me on how it is done and what you all need to know. Just got a new mach. so I actually have one that works. also have a new grandbaby and of course the holidays coming. Excited and looking forward to sewing again. Please leet me know how to go about this. thanks tons.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Liese said:


> Hi Rhonda, the fabric came today, everything is fine and I hope you enjoy the soap.


The soap is fabulous! The pine tar soap is really great for Bubba's excema btw. It really helps with the itchy.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

PETSNEGGS said:


> I am interested. I will get all my stuff out and see what I have. Have never done this before so please info me on how it is done and what you all need to know. Just got a new mach. so I actually have one that works. also have a new grandbaby and of course the holidays coming. Excited and looking forward to sewing again. Please leet me know how to go about this. thanks tons.



Just list what you have and what kind of fabric or whatever you are willing to trade for! Looking forward to seeing what you have


----------

